

Show HN: An app for nightlife, greeklife, and gyms. Looking for feedback - roodleguy

We built Roodle http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.roodleapp.com&#x2F; - An app that lets you instantly rate your location’s social potential and pass on the info to your friends. It’s simple. It’s private. It’s free. You can rate 3 factors: crowd quality, male to female ratio, and population density. Also, signing up is not required to see ratings. It&#x27;s not connected to Facebook or Twitter. It doesn&#x27;t even touch your phonebook. You can add people by searching their first name, last, or username if you know it.<p>We soft launched on iOS and Android several months ago in Arlington, VA and it went as well as a soft launch could have gone. I&#x27;ve added in all the Greek Houses, Bars, and Gyms in Blacksburg (Virginia Tech), Stillwater (OKState), and Greensboro (ECU), plus spots in Cambridge, NYC, and Charlotte. I&#x27;m looking for people to try it out and give us feedback. You can even use it for Gyms to avoid people. It&#x27;s still rough around the edges, but it&#x27;s a start.<p>We need beta testers. Even though it&#x27;s a location based app, you can use&#x2F;test it from anywhere. I&#x27;ll even add a bunch of places around you if you want. Contact me on here or at jon [at] roodleapp.com to chat about anything.<p>We have one press release out. http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.arlnow.com&#x2F;press-releases&#x2F;localized-bar-and-hotspot-rating-app-launches-in-arlington&#x2F;<p>- iOS 7+ - https:&#x2F;&#x2F;itunes.apple.com&#x2F;us&#x2F;app&#x2F;roodle&#x2F;id889246753?mt=8
- Android 4.4+ - https:&#x2F;&#x2F;play.google.com&#x2F;store&#x2F;apps&#x2F;details?id=com.Roodle.RoodleApp
======
cphoover
Ok so how do you add a venue in the iOS app?

~~~
roodleguy
Currently we don't have that feature. It's something we've gone back and forth
about a thousand times. We felt it was best to control what was being added to
start out for several reasons.

If there's a group of locations you'd like me to add, like me know, and I'll
do it so you can test it with a bunch of people.

